# Voting thread. 2cool March photo contest, Structures



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Time to vote for your favorite. Voting will last until *Saturday April 8th*. The winner can choose or help choose next month's topic.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lets put this back at the top


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I forgot to add, the webshots gallery or entries can be viewed here:
http://community.webshots.com/album/548382752veroZq


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Would it be useful to post a reminder on the TTMB board about voting? I'd do it but I am basically unknown up there.

[If you already posted it and I missed it, I apologize in advance.]


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Hey I think I won - very surprised with all the great shots.
Heck I didnt even vote for my own. But glad everyone enjoyed it.

Dave


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Good job Dave. Now go out and straighten up your pier.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Congrats, Dave!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Definitely a nice shot.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Congrats Dave. Looking forward to the next contest.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What they have all said "Congrats Dave!!!"


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Congrats on a great picture!!!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Flatoutfishin suggested for april's theme " Artistic Nude's " 
What do ya'll think ???


Seriously , we've had 2 months of non-nature. And since spring has sprung. Lets have some nature. I'm thinking water fowl or birds in general ??
That alright with everybody ?

Dave


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

yeah, artistic nudes in nature!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You mean only nude birds right??? Or will something like this do?????


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

GoingCoastal said:


> I'm thinking water fowl or birds in general ?? Dave


:question:







:tongue:​


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Congrats Dave, that was definitely a great shot. Birds sounds like a good topic. I'll get this month's contest kicked off here sometime today.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Very nice pic and worthy of being a winner, by all means.


----------

